# Does height really matter?



## RealLifeJoker (Apr 8, 2021)

If you’re male 5’10+ then your height isn’t or shouldn’t be an issue and besides at least half of the men that claim to be 6’0” are really in a 5’10”-5’11” range anyway.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 8, 2021)

Water tbh. It still matters but at around 5'9-5'10 face takes over in importance, but height, frame and body are still important. Everything matters


----------



## court monarch777 (Apr 8, 2021)

6psl + 6'2> 6psl + 5'11
5.5psl + 6'2 = 6psl + 5'11
6psl + 5'11> 5psl + 6'2


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 8, 2021)

Depends on what you count as something that matters.


----------



## Preston (Apr 8, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Depends on what you count as something that matters.


Depends on location


----------



## Cain (Apr 8, 2021)

You need to be 5'10" at least (depends on location tho), therefore height matters.

/thread


----------



## mogstar (Apr 8, 2021)

Height is cope


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 8, 2021)

yes obviously


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 8, 2021)

7 feet or rope tbhtbh


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 8, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Depends on location


Not what I meant but actually... yeah.

Americans are the most heightist people on Earth and from what I have seen being a turbomanlet with a sub-Chad face there is guaranteed to make your life terrible. The same turbomanlet in Netherlands will practically be a midget there... but he will have more chances to slay.


----------



## RealLifeJoker (Apr 8, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Depends on location


True, in UK & US the average height is 5’9”-5’10”.


----------



## Deleted member 7785 (Apr 8, 2021)

dick is the most important if you have 10 incher you can fuck even palvin


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Apr 8, 2021)

Heigh is cope, 5'7 is Ideal as foids don't want to feel insecure


----------



## Deleted member 11057 (Apr 8, 2021)

<5'7 manlet
5'7 5'8 below average 
5'9 5'10 average 
5'10 5'11 above average 
6'0 6'1 tall 
6'2 6'4 > very tall


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 8, 2021)

Yes, it does.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Apr 8, 2021)

I see height as more of a disqualifying factor as opposed to something that actually makes you win the race.


----------



## cube (Apr 8, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> I see height as more of a disqualifying factor as opposed to something that actually makes you win the race.







cope, even normie bluepillers know height matters. Avg frame + avg face @ 6'3+ > 6 PSL face + God tier frame @5'10


----------



## Lihito (Apr 13, 2021)

cube said:


> View attachment 1080942
> 
> cope, even normie bluepillers know height matters. Avg frame + avg face @ 6'3+ > 6 PSL face + God tier frame @5'10


I hope all heighist women die in pain


----------



## Lihito (Apr 13, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Not what I meant but actually... yeah.
> 
> Americans are the most heightist people on Earth and from what I have seen being a turbomanlet with a sub-Chad face there is guaranteed to make your life terrible. The same turbomanlet in Netherlands will practically be a midget there... but he will have more chances to slay.


America is a satanist materialistic hell hole that kills your soul


----------



## ReignsChad (Apr 13, 2021)

Guys shorter than me feel 0 threat by my presence. Height is shitskin hindu level cope


----------



## Deleted member 13325 (Apr 13, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Water tbh. It still matters but at around 5'9-5'10 face takes over in importance, but height, frame and body are still important. Everything matters


Yeah I've noticed as a 5'11 guy that girls don't really care once you're above a certain threshold which is around 5'10. Some girls won't care at all as long as you're taller than them. 5'10-6'0 is the ideal height in terms of bodybuilding due to good insertions and ability to pack on mass. So I would say if you're in that range it doesn't hurt to use height boosting shoes to add 2 inches. 6'0-6'2 is more than enough height wise.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 13, 2021)

vinnychase69 said:


> Yeah I've noticed as a 5'11 guy that girls don't really care once you're above a certain threshold which is around 5'10. Some girls won't care at all as long as you're taller than them. 5'10-6'0 is the ideal height in terms of bodybuilding due to good insertions and ability to pack on mass. So I would say if you're in that range it doesn't hurt to use height boosting shoes to add 2 inches. 6'0-6'2 is more than enough height wise.


Most usually want you to be taller barefoot usually, sometimes taller with heels or they are fine with you being slightly shorter like 1 cm or around the same height when she wears heels. Tallcels need to gymmax harder than people in 5'10-6' because of less compact muscles, thats really the only disadvantage of being taller.


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Apr 14, 2021)

RealLifeJoker said:


> If you’re male 5’10+ then your height isn’t or shouldn’t be an issue and besides at least half of the men that claim to be 6’0” are really in a 5’10”-5’11” range anyway.


Height absolutely matters. It also matters more depending on what race you are.

most foids won’t tell the difference between a 6’ or 5’11 guy unless they themselves are 5’9/5’10 and up, which let’s be honest isn’t that many foids when standing flat footed. Only when they have 6” stilettos is when they come close to that point. Most foids can’t even measure the length of guys’ dicks even when it’s right in front of them so I don’t trust foids for judging height from just looking at some dude.

also matters depending on your race. It matters to rice bc most ricecels are short as shit, so I’d you’re tall you automatically stand out (that said face also matters unfortunately and also dick size so that’s why even tall Chang’s have a hard time getting laid). Black guys are almost expected to be tall and large, and if a blackcel isn’t, he is almost down to the level of a Chang but not as bad, since black men are feared enough to demand attention and also the political climate today gives them a pass to do whatever, while most ppl still mug and/or throw rocks at Changs bc he’s a Chang, or even try to assault and murder old rice ppl bc they can.


----------



## Deleted member 16046 (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## IKnowYourStats (Nov 14, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Not what I meant but actually... yeah.
> 
> Americans are the most heightist people on Earth and from what I have seen being a turbomanlet with a sub-Chad face there is guaranteed to make your life terrible. The same turbomanlet in Netherlands will practically be a midget there... but he will have more chances to slay.


Nope, the turbomanlet would be even worse off in netherlands as the average male height is greater in netherlands than in US. Ethnic men such as east asians are also better off in US than in netherlands due to larger Asian population in US


----------



## IKnowYourStats (Nov 14, 2021)

Deleted member 10167 said:


> Height absolutely matters. It also matters more depending on what race you are.
> 
> most foids won’t tell the difference between a 6’ or 5’11 guy unless they themselves are 5’9/5’10 and up, which let’s be honest isn’t that many foids when standing flat footed. Only when they have 6” stilettos is when they come close to that point. Most foids can’t even measure the length of guys’ dicks even when it’s right in front of them so I don’t trust foids for judging height from just looking at some dude.
> 
> also matters depending on your race. It matters to rice bc most ricecels are short as shit, so I’d you’re tall you automatically stand out (that said face also matters unfortunately and also dick size so that’s why even tall Chang’s have a hard time getting laid). Black guys are almost expected to be tall and large, and if a blackcel isn’t, he is almost down to the level of a Chang but not as bad, since black men are feared enough to demand attention and also the political climate today gives them a pass to do whatever, while most ppl still mug and/or throw rocks at Changs bc he’s a Chang, or even try to assault and murder old rice ppl bc they can.


Black men are looked down more than Changs and they are given less chances to do what they want, which is why racial profiling against blacks will continue, deeming the political climate useless. Changs are at least given much more benefit of the doubt as they are assumed to be civilised


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 14, 2021)

Height does not matter. The only people who say it does are Indians and other ethnics who think their height is the reason they don't slay.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 14, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Height does not matter. The only people who say it does are Indians and other ethnics who think their height is the reason they don't slay.


This


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 28, 2021)

5’9 is ideal height. Sylvester stallone was biggest slayer in history of mankind and was 5’9. @ 





@ 




@



@OldVirgin blackpilled me about the ideal height, first i also thought the taller the better. But being tall has disadvantages like you have to bend to kiss girlfriend, knock your head when ceiling is too low, decreased lifespan, getting mogged in mma by “manlets”, people expect you to have big dick but when you havent its over, people making jokes about you saying “how is the wheater there above?”


Etc.


----------

